# Still can't keep tecumseh running



## abilyk (Feb 4, 2005)

After many float adjustments and choke reasembly I still can't keep this tecumseh running for longer than a few seconds. There is no throttle control, this unit runs at full speed controlled by an air vane governor. Gas is free flowing from the tank and a new needle valve, seat and welch plug was installed. The exhaust ports are clear and spark is good. As I mentioned in my previous post I can get it to run a little longer by bocking the air intake on the carb some more so it still seems like a fuel delivery problem. It always starts good within a couple of pulls. I know the jet and other passageways are clear in the carb. I've also checked the gas cap for ventilation and is OK. I've run out of ideas on this thing. Is the float adjustment realy that sensitive that it has to be within a micron of a certain setting to even run? I've preset the carb with an 11/64" drill bit and started from there adjusting the tang a little at a time each way and trying it but no go. Are there any other suggestions like head gasket or compression relief even though I don't see any symptoms of that?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

oooo well ok your sure the float stays up, sometimes they pop up then drop right down and fill up with gas. or sometimes they might be dented and well they can't be dented to work right. if thats fine try adjusting the carb in and just keep on with it, sounds like it might just be getting too much fuel then crapping out.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

small hole about 6 threads down , hard to see might want to look hard @ it , will be on the side with the small round raised side


----------



## abilyk (Feb 4, 2005)

scrench said:


> small hole about 6 threads down , hard to see might want to look hard @ it , will be on the side with the small round raised side


Hi Scrench. Thank you for your reply. Are you talking about the hole in the screw that holds the float bowl on because thats the only threaded part on this carb and that's clear. The small round raised side???? I'm not sure what your talking about there. Please explain further.

Thanks,
Al


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah that little hole their might be clogged up. should be what your talking about the only one their.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

He ain't kidding when he says it's hard to see...and it won't run if it's clogged. It's almost hidden between the threads.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yepo tiny itsy bitsy hole that might require a magnifying glass to see up close. little crapper won't run if it is clogged. just had one like that and well after i unclogged that little hole everything was fine.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

abilyk said:


> Hi Scrench. Thank you for your reply. Are you talking about the hole in the screw that holds the float bowl on because thats the only threaded part on this carb and that's clear. The small round raised side???? I'm not sure what your talking about there. Please explain further.
> 
> Thanks,
> Al


its where the threads are in carburator , not the brass bolt that holds the float bowl on , in the carburator , it goes from the threaded side to the smaller side there will be a small round bb looking plug about the same level as the hole you are looking to clean out , look hard you will see it


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

The small round raised side???? on the carburator next to where the brass bolt threads in ,


----------



## wingnut94 (Mar 10, 2005)

The "bolt" is actually the main in this carb if you look on the side of the shaft the bolt screws into you will see a ball indented into the casting, this is the aproximate area or the small hole you need to clean. I use a wire off a service tag to clean it. Hope this helps.
Dave


----------

